# Maile's Pedigree



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Id welcome some opinions...doesnt matter good or bad. I love her regardless of what she came from...and I do know that shes AmBully, and I realize there is some inbreeding (ugh).

mailes pedigree

Mentioned in her ped that you won't see are Cloverhill, Pam and Kimmar dogs. Has anyone ever heard of them or are they just some BYB dogs? Thanks in advanced.

Shantel


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

I like the Hawaiian name I got one named Maile also and her grandaughter Kamaile


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Woot woot!! I finally figured out how to get her ped up! Check it out n please give me input! Good or bad. I love my Maile girl regardless of her ancestors. She could be 1/3 cat, 1/3 coffee pot and 1/3 dog for all I care, I'd just like to know any info about her bloodline!  thanksss.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well it looks like she is pretty much a RE bred dog. You can look those names up online and find pictures of most of the dogs.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

definately an edge dog but i cant seem to find pics of the dam and sire


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

I agree, that's definitely Razors Edge. Pretty much every single dog in the is known with RE fans. I am sure there are plenty on this site. You should start seeing responses to her PED. I kind of like it. I'm not a huge RE fan but I have seen some nice RE dogs out here in Phoenix but IMO, they are like cell phones, almost everyone has one. I'm not knocking RE because I almost got my hands on one but decided against it. I think my ulitmate decision was the fact that almost everyone has one out here.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

heres the only pic of her mom i can find










and here is her dad



















thats the best i can do as far as parents pictures go.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Mom and dad are really good looking dogs.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

looks like a pretty well put together pedigree... they seemed to have favored Kimmars Cat Man Roo's off spring, Throwin' Knuckles. The pedigree is nicely line bred IMO. It's not over done. You should have a nicely put together Bully when she grows up.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh good! I'm excited! I knew I loved her and I had a good looking dog, but I'm happy to now know more about her ancestors!  Thanks!!


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

mygirlmaile said:


> Mentioned in her ped that you won't see are Cloverhill, Pam and Kimmar dogs. Has anyone ever heard of them or are they just some BYB dogs? Thanks in advanced.
> 
> Shantel


i have a cloverhill dog in one of my dogs pedigrees, heres a pic of him and ped

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [197200] :: CLOVERHILL ISLAND MANGO


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice lookin dog!! Is Cloverhill APBT or Bully?! (Sorry, I'm pretty much bloodline illiterate).


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

amstaff i do believe lol


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Or AmStaff. Hahaha. Thanks! They're good looking dogs. I like em.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

the parents are nice, ur goin to have one hell of a bully in mailie....congrats


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I really like her parents. They're gorgeous dogs. I'm so excited to see how Maile turns out! She's already beautiful, but I can't wait for her to fill out and be all that she can be. She reallllly reminds me of her dad. Like, her face and body type...except she's fawn and blue. But thanks everyone!


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

u goin to crop her ears? she would look baaad azzz if u do


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> heres the only pic of her mom i can find
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woaaahh those are some AWESOME looking parents. I really must say if I were to get an RE dog I would be lucky to have one as pretty as the dam or as handsome as the sire. Do you know how old they are?


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> u goin to crop her ears? she would look baaad azzz if u do


Im not cropping her ears now because she is too old. Shes almost 10 months. I had an appointment and everything to get it done but then I read so many horror stories about what dogs went thru so I cancelled the appointment. I wish I had found this forum first so I would have known it would be okay.  I do think she would look pretty good with cropped ears. Oh well, lesson learned. Next one! haha


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Im not cropping her ears now because she is too old. Shes almost 10 months. I had an appointment and everything to get it done but then I read so many horror stories about what dogs went thru so I cancelled the appointment. I wish I had found this forum first so I would have known it would be okay.  I do think she would look pretty good with cropped ears. Oh well, lesson learned. Next one! haha


yea next one huh.....its ok though cuz i went thru hell when i clipped sandys ears,


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Woaaahh those are some AWESOME looking parents. I really must say if I were to get an RE dog I would be lucky to have one as pretty as the dam or as handsome as the sire. Do you know how old they are?


:woof: I think theyre quite dashing myself. I was glad they were both onsite when we went to look at Maile because with how shady the pit bull/bully business is, i was a lil nervous. And I do believe that the dam is around 3 or 4 and the sire is about the same age, maybe a year or two older.

The breeder was really down to earth (my boyfriend sat in the backyard with her husband and had a beer), and we were so lucky to find Miss Maile Mae.  But she told us about how she came across the sire and the dam and it was awesome to be able to hear the history behind my dog in that sense.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> yea next one huh.....its ok though cuz i went thru hell when i clipped sandys ears,


for sure next one. im hoping for a male (my first male dog in my life). im crossing my fingers that my boyfriend agrees to getting one soon, but we have 2 chihuahuas as well and he doesnt want the house to feel like a zoo. haha. but the next one will have some BA cropped ears! :clap:


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

yeah im gettin a male too, ive decided to get another bully but not one of those overbred ones....i like the dad of mailie thats what im pushin 4....when i move into my house in a couple of months im get 1 and get a springpole 2....cant wait!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

heres maile.

i think she kinda looks like her dad (which is what i wanted).



















sorry for poor image quality. they were taken from my blackberry. my camera is currently MIA.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

wow shes got one big dome thats like 2 of lexis heads


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> i have a cloverhill dog in one of my dogs pedigrees, heres a pic of him and ped
> 
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [197200] :: CLOVERHILL ISLAND MANGO


You have Romeo and Juliet in your pedigree, they were great dogs. Juliet was so pretty, so blue, so sweet. Romeo was something too.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

jeep lex said:


> wow shes got one big dome thats like 2 of lexis heads


Thatsa Bully for ya.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Mailie dad looks just like my little pup called Miss Piggy. Almost identical markings.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Ahhhh!!! I want a pup SO bad!!!! Lol. The pics of your three just made my puppy fever even worse!!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Inf602 said:


> I'm not a huge RE fan but I have seen some nice RE dogs out here in Phoenix but IMO, they are like cell phones, almost everyone has one.


Lol. I know I can't live without my cell phone...so Ill take that as a compliment. (Can't live without my RE dog either.  )


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

mygirlmaile said:


> Lol. I know I can't live without my cell phone...so Ill take that as a compliment. (Can't live without my RE dog either.  )


Ditto! Except, I could throw my cell phone out the window at anytime and not feel guilty!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

NEELA said:


> Ditto! Except, I could throw my cell phone out the window at anytime and not feel guilty!


Lmfao. Very true!!! That made me lol.


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

Almost had the opportunity to get my hands on a Razors edge but decided against it. I am thinking that if I can find a well breed RE, I may buy one. I am currently working with a female that is Gotti/Monster G. I have already found her a stud who has pretty much the same ancestors so I am thinking that it will produce some good pups. My baby is only going to be 6 months but I am looking forward to seeing what she can produce.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Inf602 said:


> Almost had the opportunity to get my hands on a Razors edge but decided against it. I am thinking that if I can find a well breed RE, I may buy one. I am currently working with a female that is Gotti/Monster G. I have already found her a stud who has pretty much the same ancestors so I am thinking that it will produce some good pups. My baby is only going to be 6 months but I am looking forward to seeing what she can produce.


Whats the point in breeding your dog?


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

The purpose for breeding her to continue to bring out the best in her blood. I will be showing later this year and hopefully she will bring home something.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Well, I hope you wait untill you pup is atleast 2 1/2. And I hope the pups have homes before they are born.


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

I will be waiting until she is at least 2 years and the fact the she is my dog eliminates any questions of whether or not they will have homes. They will always have a home.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

I see.. Just make sure you do all the research you can if you have never bred. Its not a walk in the park.


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

Definitely, I spend most of my free time researching and I have been getting great feedback from many people here. I have even gone as far as to communicate with Louis B. Colby himself. He has definitely provided tremendous information to me about breedings.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Maile girl will most def not be bred. I think shes a fantastic dog that could pass on GREAT traits, but I also look at how many dogs are in shelters/rescues/on the street and its them that need a loving family. I feel itd be selfish for me to breed her and not give those dogs the chance to be adopted because someone bought one of Mailes puppies. That and I have absolutely no idea what Im doing when it comes to breeding so I definitely stay outta that area.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

good decision maile...responsible...u should spay her


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> good decision maile...responsible...u should spay her


She's getting spayed as soon as her $1000 vet bill from her swallowing razor blades is paid off. True story. My Razors Edge dog swallowed 2 razorblades. WHAT! Haha. She's okay though! Iron Gut over here passed em all by herself!


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> She's getting spayed as soon as her $1000 vet bill from her swallowing razor blades is paid off. True story. My Razors Edge dog swallowed 2 razorblades. WHAT! Haha. She's okay though! Iron Gut over here passed em all by herself!


u serious??? ppl complain bout chicken bones n maile is swallowin razor blades....lol...crazy stuff


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Dead serious. If I can figure out how Ill scan the x rays to show you. 2 razors sittin in her stomach like they belong there. Hahahaha. Thank God she's okay.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Inf602 said:


> Definitely, I spend most of my free time researching and I have been getting great feedback from many people here. I have even gone as far as to communicate with Louis B. Colby himself. He has definitely provided tremendous information to me about breedings.


What? Colby? Dude, you're dealing with Am bully lines. Colby doesn't deal with Bullies


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

:hammer:its even harder to beleive that he would give any bully the time of day. he still runs the purest bloodline in the world. we must be thinking of 2 different colby's. 
speaking of breeding though... I think you should spay and nueter all your dogs for the sake of the breed and the lack of peoplw smart enough to keep dogs safe from accidental breedings


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

redog said:


> I think you should spay and nueter all your dogs for the sake of the breed and the lack of peoplw smart enough to keep dogs safe from accidental breedings


I couldn't agree with you more!!!! 
IMO a lot of breeders think breeding is an easy way to make some fast cash, and that's all that's all that's on their minds. They don't think about the consequences for their dog, the breed, or the possible owners of the pups.

What a sad world were living in sometimes.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Anyone who thinks that the answer to finding homes for a litter, is that they will always have a home because they are his/her dogs is just not living in the real world. Why bother trying to line up homes, I can always just keep a potential 11 dogs, and none of them will suffer. Thr correct answer would be, I don't plan to breed until I have well screened homes lined up for any pups that are produced.


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

So if I shouldn't be breeding my dog that I paid for with my money and take good care of her, then who should? Not that I am getting defensive here but it's seems that too many times, not just myself but many others discuss breeing and you get like 10-20 responses from people saying how you should not breed and how there are so many dogs in the shelter. You go get them from the shelter, I will do what I want with my dog. I know what my purpose for breeding is and no one can tell me otherwise. I don't need cash, I make plenty of it through my employment. Not everyone that breeds is irresponsible, don't assume what you dont know.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I will fully support a person who has a real breeding program. with a champion dog who earned the privlege of continuing and strengthening the breed that I admire and am compelled to protect from overbreeding. I have 100 pitbulls right now in shelter that someone once thought they would breed something because they thought it was their dog and they would do what they want with it. and the only purpose of breeding otherwise is to be a "wish-a-wuz" breeder! aka backyard breeder! whats so responsible about that?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Inf602 said:


> So if I shouldn't be breeding my dog that I paid for with my money and take good care of her, then who should? Not that I am getting defensive here but it's seems that too many times, not just myself but many others discuss breeing and you get like 10-20 responses from people saying how you should not breed and how there are so many dogs in the shelter. You go get them from the shelter, I will do what I want with my dog. I know what my purpose for breeding is and no one can tell me otherwise. I don't need cash, I make plenty of it through my employment. Not everyone that breeds is irresponsible, don't assume what you dont know.


A responsible breeder's goals within his/her program should be to obtain titles on their personal stock... to only breed for future prospects to continue the success of their program in activities... This is truely an example of breeding for the right reasons...When a good breeder has a litter, they often keep all or most of the pups because all pups are very consistant since you have a goal you'll be breeding the same style/type of dog... there's alot of genetic study that go into planning a breeding when done right... IFFF there are ANY pups from that litter that don't fit perfectly into YOUR standard for what you're trying to obtain then you rehome THOSE puppies.

It doesn't matter what venue you participate in, agility, showing, pulling, Sch.... As long as you and your dogs are happy with participating in the activity.

Now there are responsible breeders who do not paper their dogs, they are just hard to find... some people breed dogs in general for other working purposes so they can outcross occassionally to "improve their own breed"... These types of people are generally country folks who like to hunt or have a helping hand around the farm.


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

I completely understand that. My puppy now has been getting trained both in agility and I plan on showing her in conformation along with some weight pulling. She has already been training on weight pulling now. I understand the responsibility that comes from being not just a breeder but also a owner itself and I know what my goals are with my current and future stock. I just dont want pretty dogs. They will serve a purpose and they will be rewarded properly. I just have a hard time seeing people jump and have such an opinion without understanding what the owners intentions truly are. Too many times, people make ASSumptions because of what they have seen or maybe even something that they did wrong in the past. Nonetheless, I do have some people on here that do provide me with positive feedback and I am thankful for them. Just as if we were in the real world and not a forum, get to understand someone objectives and goals and be willing to coach and teach them before you jump out the window.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

no ASSumption here! I figured your goal was to breed. never read anything about any training or competing..... just breeding. got a ped?


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

And a ped is going to do what? Give you a sense that I will be a responsible breeder of some sort? I can tell you that I have an APBT and a Bully in my yard at this time. My APBT has Chaos blood and my Bully has Gotti blood. But nonetheless, I use this forum as a way to learn and become more educated on what to do and what not to do. Ultimately I will be breeding my female and I believe I have already found her stud, time will tell but in the meantime, I will be showing her in the next conformation show in Phoenix, AZ and then hopefully for the beginning of next year she may be ready to do some weight pulling. Funny that you asked for a ped (not directing this to you) because 98% of people say, don't breed and go to a shelter and pick up one of those. If all these people expect us to run into shelters and pick up shelter dogs, then why is a ped that important to everyone in here? Kind of a contradiction don't you think? I can tell you that one of my dogs is unpapered due to the irresponsible breeding of another person but I didn't want him because of papers but because I wanted a companion at the time. Now later on, I found myself with more financial resources and decided to buy one with papers and here I am today, 2 dogs; one with papers and the other without but I love them both the same. They also love me and each other the same. I don't think that one teases the other about papers. But they could be, who knows.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Nah, the papers don't mean anything if you don't intend to breed... that's where Redog was coming from.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

No one would ever ask someone who a rescued a dog to show a ped. The people on the forum will often ask people with potential breeding aspirations to post a ped, and there is nothing wrong with that. If everyone who owned an APBT decided to breed their dog, where would all of those dogs go? So as a group, it is our hope that most people would be content to leave breeding to the pros, and the rest of us will be just be happy with our great pets and companions, so going to a shelter is a reasonable suggestion. 

BTW-a ped will give no sense of what type of breeder you will be, it will only give an idea of what kind of pups you might produce, and what kind of worker your dog might be. When one experienced breeder corresponds with another, the swapping of peds would be the first topic of discussion. I guess we all should have known better than to ask you a question relevant to your future breeding program...


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> No one would ever ask someone who a rescued a dog to show a ped. The people on the forum will often ask people with potential breeding aspirations to post a ped, and there is nothing wrong with that. If everyone who owned an APBT decided to breed their dog, where would all of those dogs go? So as a group, it is our hope that most people would be content to leave breeding to the pros, and the rest of us will be just be happy with our great pets and companions, so going to a shelter is a reasonable suggestion.
> 
> BTW-a ped will give no sense of what type of breeder you will be, it will only give an idea of what kind of pups you might produce, and what kind of worker your dog might be. When one experienced breeder corresponds with another, the swapping of peds would be the first topic of discussion. I guess we all should have known better than to ask you a question relevant to your future breeding program...


Never said that there was anything wrong with asking about a ped but when the majority of the time everyone is quick to jump and say "don't breed" and "Leave it to the pros", and the all too famous, "get a shelter dog" it makes me wonder why someone would ask in the same post; to post a ped. Nonetheless, I am not saying that you shouldn't be responsible and give advice but it's methods in which are used that makes the differences in education and just telling someone what to do.

Back to the leave it to the pros; Who is that pro? You telling me that certain people can only breed (in your own opinion obviously). I'm sure that almost everyone in this forum who does breed, had to learn at some point from someone who knew the process. I'm sure that they went through the trial and error. I am looking at aspirations of breeding because I am looking to better my own stock and to ensure that anything that comes from my yard has been properly researched.


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

first off i love your dog, maile's clean and i appreciate that in a bully, also i am a big manu fan, some would kill for such a ped.

now...

why does a dog have to be championed or showed or be involved in weight pulling ect? i always hear people say that. imo a good breeder is a good breeder, weather he shows/pulls ect or not. 

im sorry when people state they can do whatever because they paid whatever amount for their dog it makes them look ignorant period take offense if ya like. 

breeding bullys is much more difficult than to say breed apbts well if you intend to do it right of course. bullys tend to have all kind of problems inherited from various breeds on top of that....... inbreeding seems to be the attire of the day! so they double and triple up on the probs as well.

ignorance is bliss


----------

